

Bin Laden Assassination Nets 23-Year-Old Entrepreneur $300K - yeahsure
http://blogs.forbes.com/marcbabej/2011/05/06/bin-laden-assassination-nets-23-year-old-entrepreneur-300k/

======
HardyLeung
That's amazing! Would love to know how he did it (I know he was quick, but
still there are plenty of competition in a short amount of time).

